# Harbor Freight Broad head target



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

How does the foam hold up to the broadheads?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

So far pretty good. It's 24" thick so it should take a while to shoot thru it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

cool, i like this one, just a few bucks more for about 3 times the area of a store bought BH target. great job imho.


----------



## bs81xj (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks good! How much did the foam mats cost?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

bs81xj said:


> Looks good! How much did the foam mats cost?


I'm into the foam around $100. 
I'm looking for more of the coupons from Harbor Freight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakine (Nov 2, 2011)

Bownut400 said:


> I'm into the foam around $100.
> I'm looking for more of the coupons from Harbor Freight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can try here hfqpdb.com Some stores allow you to read off the discount code right from your phone.


----------



## jaketorres8126 (Dec 6, 2016)

Great


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

So after shooting it a little more. I like how easy the broad heads pull out. One issue I am having is the edge that makes a straight line keeps pulling off. So I tore off those strips and it works great. Pics coming later. 
I thought I would update my findings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tienle93 (Aug 12, 2017)

Next time you could this, make the target's width about 6-7 inches so that the broadheads can pass through and use old gym matts behind the target as a backwall. The rubber matts material that certain gyms use on their floor. I got a bunch of them from a gym, a 1.5" thick piece by itself can actually stops broadheads. My arrows only got about half way through but the trade off is it's a bit hard to pull out. Shouldn't be a problem with an arrow puller. This way you can save money on the foam since you only need it to slow down the arrows. With field tips, after passing through the foam, it might not even penetrate the rubber back Wall. My buddy stack 5 of these together and it stops a .40 hollow point, only go through 4.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't understand the need for such an involved(and fairly pricey)BH target. If bow is tuned so FPs and BH have same POI(or darn close)....why the need to shoot BHs when practicing?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

NYSBowman said:


> I don't understand the need for such an involved(and fairly pricey)BH target. If bow is tuned so FPs and BH have same POI(or darn close)....why the need to shoot BHs when practicing?


I shoot broadheads the month before season starts for keeping my form especially my grip in Check broadheads will show bad form or grip that field points won't, so I have confidence in my shot. 

But I'd buy a blob target and use it instead of building that one that cost more but probably easier to remove the arrows but still a good build OP


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

bowtech2006 said:


> I shoot broadheads the month before season starts for keeping my form especially my grip in Check broadheads will show bad form or grip that field points won't, so I have confidence in my shot.
> 
> But I'd buy a blob target and use it instead of building that one that cost more but probably easier to remove the arrows but still a good build OP


I have a few kids and friends that maybe don't hit the center of the target every time hence the bigger target. I ordered a big boy target but they won't have it done for months and i Have a hunt in a few weeks. I have a blob target a 21"x21" and it weighs a ton and my daughter can't pull her arrows from it. I need all the neighbor kids to shoot it full of broad heads for a while to make it easier to pull. I love it just makes my life easier to make a temporary target.
For you that might want a blob target they are the best and will last, just be for warned they are heavy my 21"x 21 is about 70 lbs, not a official scale but very heavy for the size.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice Target ! I used the same type of material on the BH portion of my build and so far so good. Lets face it, no BH target will last forever and all will require some kind of maintenance from time to time however, I think that as long as the same spot isn't pounded over and over, it should work well.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Another alternative for a broad head target is a pile of sand for a back stop. Put the target 4 feet in front of the sand and shoot. After you are finished practicing, just sharpen the broadheads and you are ready to hunt.

You can also put the sand in a cardboard box so that you don't have to have so much sand.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I bought a blob target 40" x 40" for $90 by picking it up in Georgia, he met me at an I-75 exit when I was coming back from Florida. It is really heavy, been shooting broad heads in it for over 2 years, and the weather doesn't bother it. Very east to pull too! I have tried everything, it is the best!


----------

